# Nitto and Revell finds...



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

This weekend provided some substantial finds!!! At a junktique sale these two vintage plastic airplane model kits were found, one at 75 cents and the other for only five bucks. 

The Lodela/Revell (1982) model is of a Bonanza Airlines DC-9 in 1:120 scale; it was made in Mexico. http://www.bonanzaairlines.com/history.html




















The Japanese-made 1:100 scale Nitto (1970) 'All Nippon Airways' Boeing 747 Jumbo jet kit is a HUGE kit, measuring twenty nine inches long by nearly fifteen inches wide! Nitto went bankrupt in 1988.

Thanks for looking...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those Nitto kits are nice. They have been issued and reissued over the years by other companies. Doyusha has them out now. You can also get new decals for them from aftermarket companies. Back in the 70s they were sold by Entex


----------

